# Ford F1900 Tractor



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone here have a F1900 or know of anyone that does? 

I was trying to get a feel for reliability and the availability of parts.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Stickerpicker, 

First of all, tell us how you came up with "stickerpicker" for a handle!!!

The 1900 is built by Shibaura (Japan). High quality parts; however, what I have observed is that their parts are very expensive. IMO, the reason for this is that Shibaura has to stock spare parts on the shelf, which equates to stockpiling money on their shelves, which requires significant markup to cover costs (same as all other tractor makers). Then New Holland has to stockpile these same parts on their shelves, which means additional costs. It's like a double whammy. 

I would avoid these tractors due to the high costs for new parts. And there not many aftermarket parts available for them. 

There are plenty of these tractors in the boneyards, so you can get used parts.

The cost to rebuild an engine, for example, is often more than the tractor is worth.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

harry16 said:


> Hello Stickerpicker,
> 
> First of all, tell us how you came up with "stickerpicker" for a handle!!!
> 
> ...


After you've picked as many stickers ( sandburs ) as I have from shoe laces, socks, trouser cuffs, fingers etc. you become a Stickerpicker. One may wonder why doesn't he eradicate them. Many have tried and find that's next to impossible.

The new parts available at not so reasonable cost is scary. And I've found that boneyards have mostly the same worn out parts I have unless one fell from the truck when nearly new and those parts are always gone long ago.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mtnpapa201 (Nov 4, 2014)

I've had a Shibaura SD2640 for 12 years. I believe the parts are compatible with the Ford 1900. It's been a great tractor and I've been able to get parts for it when needed. Right now I need a lower radiator hose and I've located a few but am trying to find one with reasonable shipping costs. There's a New Holland dealer about 30 miles from me but he wants $44 for the hose. Any suggestions would be appreciated.... I've already tried the auto parts stores in my area.

Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Mtnpapa201,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

Most guys first try an auto parts store for replacement hoses. You can normally find a hose with the correct size and bends. You may have to trim some excess off the ends to make it fit. 

I also found a replacement hose for your tractor at www.ncwtractorparts.com
Price was $23.

Good Luck!! And let us know if you are having problems.


----------



## mtnpapa201 (Nov 4, 2014)

Harry16,

Thanks for going to the trouble of finding my hose! I bought a flex-hose from Autozone but it wouldn't make the sharp bend going into the radiator. Also, it was 1.5 id and I need 1 3/8. I'm going to check the link you posted. Thanks again!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would return the flex hose and take your old hose with you. Ask them to try to find an auto or truck hose with the exact size and bends of your old hose. You probably have done that already?? If autozone doesn't have one, try other auto parts stores. 

I re-checked the www.ncwtractorparts.com website, and the hose I was originally directed to was for a Shibaura 2240, NOT a SD2640. So, the hose you are looking for is probably going to cost more. Sorry about that.

Also, check ebay for Ford 1900 lower radiator hose.


----------



## mtnpapa201 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have done the auto parts thing with several of them. I've taken the old hose in and "no match". I checked the website you found and called them yesterday. The guy in parts is named Wynn (a good name since they're located in Vegas). He is very knowledgeable and had the hose in his hand in a few seconds! I'm waiting for them to call with shipping info and the price was 21.22. I hope it fits!!!

Thanks again,


----------



## rajagears (Aug 9, 2014)

Most guys first try an auto parts store for replacement hoses. You can normally discover a hose with the correct size & bends. You may must trim some excess off the ends to make it fit.


----------



## mtnpapa201 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a Shibaura SD 2640 and just had to get a lower radiator hose. It takes the same parts as the Ford 1900. I would highly recommend NCW Tractor Parts 866-582-1172. I received my hose today and it was a perfect fit!!


----------

